# What should I do next? LG, D, incomplete evac



## healingforward (Feb 8, 2013)

So, I've had worsening IBS my whole life. But in the last few years it has become disabling and constant.

I started FODMAP a year ago and it has helped some. LG sucks pretty bad. This seems to be the worst symptom at times. When stress is bad I get D pretty bad. Because I alternate, I can't take anything for either problem because I get sent in the opposite direction. I can switch in an hour.

I try to take peppermint pills, do yin gut directed yoga, hypnosis, walk, FODMAP, probiotics, eating more fiber, and mindfulness. Everything helps some but it is so hard to keep up with everything and then I give up when I feel like I am doing a million things and I still have symptoms.

I could try the long sits in the bathroom in the morning as others suggest, a more limited diet, cutting out caffeine, fermented foods, or a different probiotic. I just feel so defeated. It will get better for a few days, and then it will be horrible, especially during the time of the month.


----------

